# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Произношение "спросон(ь)я"

## net surfer

Хотелось бы узнать как участники форума произносят слово "спросон(ь)я". 
Первый вариант произношения тут http://www.freewebs.com/happyscrappy.../sprosona.html

----------


## waxwing

I still don't understand the difference. This has been discussed more than once on this forum, but all my textbooks told me that these soft vowels like я and ю palatalize the preceding consonant. Is that not true?

----------


## net surfer

As I get it, Friendy pronounces it like in word "дерев*ья*".
Or I get it in the wrong way?

----------


## Friendy

> As I get it, Friendy pronounces it like in word "дерев*ья*".
> Or I get it in the wrong way?

 Correct.

----------


## br0

это ахтунг!!! 
при чем тут деревЬЯ
ну сказали бы полеНЬЯ - еще куда ни шло 
а вообще все нормальные люди говорят - спросоНЯ =)
даже не обсуждается 
а провинциальные акценты рассматривать не будем =)))

----------


## N

Ни один нормальный никогда не скажет спросоНЯ.  
СпросонЬя. "Н" явно смягчается. Не надо ля ля! 
Н и НЬ - большая разница. Мягкий знак Ь не произносится, потому что это знак, а не буква, который указывает, что буква перед ним смягчена. В слове спросоНЬя - Н смягчена. 
"Это даже не обсуждается" (с)   ::    
------------ 
Ааа... понял. Сол, фасол, льожка, вилька. С Кавказа что ли?

----------


## net surfer

*N* 
Не гони :) Речь не о смягчении вовсе. "н" мягкая в обоих случаях хоть "спросоня", хоть "спросонья". Вот другой пример, более понятный - "Коля"/"колья(от слова кол)". "л" мягкая в обоих случаях, но слова-то читаются по-разному, во втором случае будет читаться "кольйа". Вот о чём речь. Да и как можно прочитать "н" твёрдую если после неё стоит "я"?! Я говорю "спросоня" так же как "Соня". Вобщем проще записать, вот слушай:  http://www.freewebs.com/happyscrappy.../sprosona.html

----------


## MasterAdmin

The difference between pronunciation of "спросоня" and "спросонья" should not be confused. Only the second pronunciation/spelling is correct. 
спросоня - the last part sounds as soft "н" + the vowel "a"
спросонья - the last part sounds as soft "н" + *й* + the vowel "a"

----------


## N

*alexei* 
Ты просто заглушаешь окончание слова и "ня" говоришь совсем тихо, так что можно и не заметить, что ты говоришь *неправильно*.   ::   
СПРОСОня. 
Таким же образом можно говорить ДЕРЕвя, ПОЛЕня и т.д. 
Не взяли бы тебя в дикторы на советское телевидение.   ::   
Это сейчас на ТВ швапода шлова, там все картавят и гнусят - слушать невозможно. От них небось и понабрались. 
PS:  Я тоже некоторые слова произношу неправильно (например, ударения ставлю не там где нужно), но я об этом знаю и не говорю что это эталон. Просто детские привычки трудно потом исправить.

----------


## waxwing

очень интересно, Н. Дайте нам, пожалуйста, пример, который вы произносите с неправильным ударением? (вы носитель языка, да?)

----------


## JJ

Самый распространённый - звОнят/звонЯт. Ещё - дОговор/договОр.

----------


## Indra

> Самый распространённый - звОнят/звонЯт. Ещё - дОговор/договОр.

 обеспЕчение или обеспечЕние?  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Я вот здорово удивен тем, что, оказывается, можно произносить как-нибудь, кроме *спро-сонь-йа*. 
Неужели кто-нибудь говорит спросоня?

----------


## N

Точно, первое, что вспоминается - позвОнишь / позвонИшь  
Есть и ещё. Трудно вспомнить. У меня университетский друган есть - его просто бесят такие ошибки, прямо режет слух, говорит. Многих людей раздражает. Но если в детстве кругом говорили неправильно - то подцепишь и потом не отделаешься. 
Ещё употребление слов неверное - одеть / надеть. Часто путаю.

----------


## net surfer

*N* 
Ну начинается, тихо говорю... Ну забыл я увеличить громкость вчера, ну и что, у тебя регулятора громкости нет? :) Сейчас сделал громче, слушай. Только не надо говорить что там ничего непонятно. Всё там прекрасно слышно :Р Могу вечером записать "коля/колья" если ты всё ещё думаешь что я их произношу одинаково. Кстати выложите кто-нибудь как вы "спросонья" говорите. Я ни разу не слышал чтобы кто-нибудь это говорил.   

> PS: Я тоже некоторые слова произношу неправильно (например, ударения ставлю не там где нужно), но я об этом знаю и не говорю что это эталон.

 Для тех кто-не читал нашу дискуссию с Friendy повторю, речь не обо мне, а об 1/4 людей которые говорят "спросоня" (по статистике яндекса). Неужели бы я стал устраивать голосование из-за слова которое только я произношу неправильно?  *waxwing* 
жалюз_и_ - ж_а_люзи
катал_о_г - кат_а_лог
кварт_а_л - кв_а_ртал
м_а_ркетинг - марк_е_тинг
т_о_рты - торт_ы_   

> Ещё употребление слов неверное - одеть / надеть. Часто путаю.

 Тут несложно запомнить - одеть Надежду, надеть одежду.

----------


## br0

точно также, как я удивлен, что, оказывается, можно говорить как-то еще, а не спросоНЯ 
спросоНЬЯ - этож ахтунг какой-то
если бы услышал - уши в трубочку завернулись бы =) 
насчет дикторов - взяли бы
в 60-х годах очень модно среди дикторов было говорить, типа
боюсъ ложусъ , etc 
без мягкого знака на конце

----------


## N

*alexei*
Послушали. На этот раз всей семьёй. Все удивлены - у нас так никто не говорит, даже если быстро произносить. Микрофона нет -  а то бы записал.

----------


## BETEP

Честно говоря я был уверен, что говорят "спросони".  ::

----------


## br0

все нормально 
это старо-московский акцент =) надо полистать вечерком Гиляровского  ::  
а вообще слово очень редкое, которым вряд-ли стоить забивать голову не нэтивам
я его не употребляю вообще никогда ни в каких ситуациях
для русских более актуальна сентеция - "с бодуна" =)))

----------


## br0

BETEP - looooooooooooooool !!!

----------


## net surfer

> Честно говоря я был уверен, что говорят "спросони". :?:

 Тоже хорошо звучит в отличие от...

----------


## net surfer

> а вообще слово очень редкое, которым вряд-ли стоить забивать голову не нэтивам

 Ну для кого-как, я по-моему довольно часто говорю, потому как утром просыпаюсь не по доброй воле и всё делаю спросоня :)

----------


## N

> все нормально 
> это старо-московский акцент =)

 Канешна нармальна, а паскоку пастоку Масква эта центыр мира - все далжны гаварить также!   ::

----------


## BETEP

> Ну для кого-как, я по-моему довольно часто говорю, потому как утром просыпаюсь не по доброй воле и всё делаю спросоня

 Сержант будит?  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by alexei  Ну для кого-как, я по-моему довольно часто говорю, потому как утром просыпаюсь не по доброй воле и всё делаю спросоня :)   Сержант будит? :lol:

 Не, будильник :)

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by br0  все нормально
> это старо-московский акцент =)   Канешна нармальна, а паскоку пастоку Масква эта центыр мира - все далжны гаварить также!  :)

 А ты сам то коренной москвич или понаехал откуда? ;)

----------


## translationsnmru

О чём вы спорите, говорите просто "спросонок"   ::   ::

----------


## N

> А ты сам то коренной москвич или понаехал откуда?

 Частично понаехал   ::  Но в основном тутошний.   
Это я пытался сымитировать обижалку "С Масквы с пасада с аващнова ряда" - упоминанием Гиляровского навеяно   ::

----------


## net surfer

*translations.nm.ru*
Ага, как в анекдоте  :)
- Как правильно писать "флокон" или "флакон"?
- Напиши "пузырёк"  *N*
Да да мы знаем, за МКАДом жизни нет :)  *Итог голосования*
В точности повторяет данные яндекса - 1:4. Выборка конечно маловата, но что есть, то есть. Всем спасибо, все свободны :) 
PS: жаль что так и не услышал как произносится "спросонья".

----------


## BETEP

> PS: жаль что так и не услышал как произносится "спросонья".

 С ударением на мягкий знак.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ...а вообще все нормальные люди говорят - спросоНЯ =)
> даже не обсуждается
> а провинциальные акценты рассматривать не будем =)))

   ::    "_даже не обсуждается_".   Ну и рассмешили.  Из какой же такой Вы столицы?
Я одна из Ваших "ненормальных".  ::   "Спросонья" произношу также как "поленья".
СпросОнок, спросОн*ь*я - как пишется, так и говорится, только безударное *о* после *р* звучит как *а*.

----------


## Friendy

> PS: жаль что так и не услышал как произносится "спросонья".

 Ну это легко исправить.  ::   http://www.freewebs.com/friendy3/sounds/sprosonya.mp3 
Вообще, очень часто окончание получается нечёткое, кстати в твоей версии я думаю что и не заметила бы, что ты произносишь по-другому.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by alexei  PS: жаль что так и не услышал как произносится "спросонья".   Ну это легко исправить. :)  http://www.freewebs.com/friendy3/sounds/sprosonya.mp3 
> Вообще, очень часто окончание получается нечёткое, кстати в твоей версии я думаю что и не заметила бы, что ты произносишь по-другому.

 Во, один из 9 сознательный нашёлся, спасибо Friendy :)
А то так бы и не узнал как "правильно" произносится. 
У тебя окончание довольно чёткое, я бы сразу заметил если бы кто-нибудь сказал такое. Интересно почему я такого раньше не слышал, странно...

----------


## Propp

Are you guyz retarded or what? Дивлюсь я на вас...
Как можно говорить [спросоня] вместо "спросонья"? И какой ещё "ахтунг" от этого и почему? Чё, раз по-нормальному говорят, а не по-жлобски, значит все п...? Лично я говорю нижеследующим образом (объясняю по звукам).
СПР - проблем не вызывают 
далее следует предударное О, которое произносится как то, что в фонетике обозначается так называемой "крышкой", то есть, близко к А, но вовсе не как открытое А 
С и ударное О тоже проблем не вызывают. 
Далее мягкое Н, Й и безударное А, которое вообще на конце слова редуцируется и в быстрой речи звучит как "шва" (типа Э). 
Так как обычно слово говорится быстро, то Н'ЙЭ сливается в некую массу, в которой, однако, явно различается срединная вставка "йота", пусть и очень слабого.

----------


## net surfer

> Лично я говорю нижеследующим образом (объясняю по звукам).

 LOL
Вот что делает с человеком отсутствие микрофона.

----------


## Propp

У меня есть микрофон, только лень им пользоватья и закачивать файл. Ну ничего, как-нибудь я вам забабахаю какую-нибудь запись. 
Кстати, поправка, в конце там должно быть "Э в степени И" (раз уж нет таких букв в стандартных шрифтах). Или "И в степени Е". 
Кстати,   ::  ...
Мне пришло на ум, что в быстрой речи это -НЬЯ должно произноситься как немного долгое НН плюс редуцированный гласный. Или там должен образовываться какой-то останов во время произнесения НЬ. Чтобы создавалось впечатление трех звуков вместо двух, даже если йот (Й) не произносится. Наверное поэтому некоторым кажется, что они говорят НЯ [мягкий Н плюс редуцированный гласный].

----------


## net surfer

> Наверное поэтому некоторым кажется, что они говорят НЯ [мягкий Н плюс редуцированный гласный].

 То есть, ты хочешь сказать, что мне только кажется что я говорю "ня", а на самом деле я говорю "нья"? Хыхы, я вроде столько не пью и сорняки не курю :)

----------


## BETEP

Ви исчоо падериитэс, гарятчие рассийские паарни.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Ви исчоо падериитэс, гарятчие рассийские паарни. :lol:

 Хех, а может я и не россиянин вовсе, а мне только это кажется ;)

----------


## BETEP

> Хех, а может я и не россиянин вовсе, а мне только это кажется

 Как показывает практика бьют не по паспорту и так, чтобы мало не казалось.  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> I still don't understand the difference. This has been discussed more than once on this forum, but all my textbooks told me that these soft vowels like я and ю palatalize the preceding consonant. Is that not true?

 That IS true. The difference is that the [й] sound is not pronounced if Я, Е, Ё, Ю follow a palatalized consonant immediately (as пять [p'at'], тюк [t'uk], лёд [l'ot]), but it IS pronounced when a Ь separates a vowel from a preceding consonant (as бурьян [bur'yan], вьюга [v'yuga], льёт [l'yot]). Many foreigners don't feel the difference, but it is essential in Russian. Compare: Он льёт воду на лёд. "He pours water onto the ice", the final consonant in both "льёт" and "лёд" is identical, but the words are pronounced differently.

----------


## Leof

давайте! Давайте дальше! 
Давайте все с _похмеля_ станем говорить _спросоня_
Ho с _похмелья_ будем говорить _спросонья_
А ещё вместо веселья - веселя 
Ну чтоже это такое получится!
Антиподы вы чтоли??  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by waxwing  I still don't understand the difference. This has been discussed more than once on this forum, but all my textbooks told me that these soft vowels like я and ю palatalize the preceding consonant. Is that not true?   That IS true. The difference is that the [й] sound is not pronounced if Я, Е, Ё, Ю follow a palatalized consonant immediately (as пять [p'at'], тюк [t'uk], лёд [l'ot]), but it IS pronounced when a Ь separates a vowel from a preceding consonant (as бурьян [bur'yan], вьюга [v'yuga], льёт [l'yot]). Many foreigners don't feel the difference, but it is essential in Russian. Compare: Он льёт воду на лёд. "He pours water onto the ice", the final consonant in both "льёт" and "лёд" is identical, but the words are pronounced differently.

 OK, we appreciate your input, but this was posted over a year ago, and waxwing died a while ago, so there's no point in dragging up old threads. Also this is just one in a hundred of threads on the same topic.

----------


## net surfer

> давайте! Давайте дальше! 
> Давайте все с _похмеля_ станем говорить _спросоня_
> Ho с _похмелья_ будем говорить _спросонья_
> А ещё вместо веселья - веселя 
> Ну чтоже это такое получится!
> Антиподы вы чтоли??

 Ага, тогда по твоей логике с _похмелья_ будем говорить _сегоднья_?

----------


## Leof

да нет же!  ::  
сегодня - пишется *сегодня* - без мягкого знака - и произносится также без мягкого знака
спросонья - пишется с мягким знаком и не просто так же! Оно и произносится от этого - спросо*НЬЯ* 
а то свинья была бы _свиня_ или свинёй - но никак не свиньёй
каналья стала бы безобидной каналей и отзывалась бы на ласковое и троготельное каналя   ::   
ладно - какие-то смешные примеры. 
пишем - с любовью - читаем С ЛЮБОВЮ???
нет - никак не могу  ::

----------


## net surfer

Да я и спросоня пишу как _спросоня_ без мягкого знака :)

----------


## Leof

Ну...я даже не знаю...
Ну....
ну, может, оба тогда варианта годятся?? 
Хотя, я попробовал нагуглить (здесь я имел в виду только приличное),
и вышло следующее : 
спросоНЯ - 13500 результатов   
спросоНЬЯ - 270000 результатов - в двадцать раз чаще оно употребляется - или я чего-то нето нажал? 
Да и результат местного опроса показателен - 85% к 15-ти - так как-то.. 
В орфографическом и орфоэпическом словарях написано только - 
спросонок и спросонья.
Я думаю, спросоня - просто часто повторяемая, а потому допустимая в употреблении ошибка. НоэтоошИИИБКААА! поймИИИИТЕЕЕЕ! Просто - поверьте, как поверили бы другу!  
СЛОВАРЬ РУССКОГО ЯЗЫКА в четырёх томах - толстый...зелёный!
Спросонок -.....
Спросонья -..... 
Вот. 
И всё.

----------


## net surfer

Да не я уже понял что грамотно "спросонья", но я неграмотный так что могу себе позволить :)

----------


## Leof

::   hehe   ::   ::  
you were kidding all the time!!  ::

----------


## net surfer

:)

----------


## Indra

> Да не я уже понял что грамотно "спросонья", но я неграмотный так что могу себе позволить

 сколько смыслов в одной фразе в зависимости от расстановки запятых :р

----------


## net surfer

Как неграмотный я и это могу себе позволить lol

----------


## Indra

> Как неграмотный я и это могу себе позволить lol

 Как неграмотный ты? ;)

----------


## net surfer

А то! :)

----------


## Indra

*DDT* в другой теме упоминал про разное количество запятых, и вот, не прошло и..., как до меня дошло :) В русском языке много запятых из-за свободного порядка слов: то, что устно выражается логическим ударением, на письме рисуется пунктуацией. Например, 
противоположный смысл утверждений 
Как неграмотный, я могу себе позволить
Как неграмотный я, могу себе позволить 
поэтому я ехидно переспросила "как неграмотный ТЫ?" 
Зато теперь я знаю, зачем нужны запятые :)

----------


## Rtyom

О боги, просветление!  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

В детстве я всегда говорил "с похмели", и был уверен, что это слово так и пишется, пока не увидел его на письме.

----------


## net surfer

> Как неграмотный, я могу себе позволить
> Как неграмотный я, могу себе позволить 
> Зато теперь я знаю, зачем нужны запятые :)

 А я пока не знаю :)
Поясни смысл второго варианта.   

> В детстве я всегда говорил "с похмели", и был уверен, что это слово так и пишется, пока не увидел его на письме.

 И со скольких же лет ты начал пить?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Юмор понятен. 
Но дело в том, что в детстве я думал, что "с похмели" - это просто состояние, когда сильно хочется пить (воды, естественно). Ну, скажем, в жару. Реального смыла этого понятия я ещё не знал. 
А все потому, что моя покойная бабушка не раз говорила мне: "Ты так много пьёшь, с похмели, чтоли?", я так и думал, что этот термин - синоним жажды.

----------


## Indra

> О боги, просветление!

  Боги грамматики снизошли, не иначе  ::    

> Поясни смысл второго варианта.

 C запятой - "Being ignorant, I can..."
Без - "I am/look like an ignoramus..."

----------


## Friendy

> В детстве я всегда говорил "с похмели", и был уверен, что это слово так и пишется, пока не увидел его на письме.

 А я в детстве думала, что слово "пьяный" пишется и говорится "пианый".  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Originally Posted by Боб Уайтман  В детстве я всегда говорил "с похмели", и был уверен, что это слово так и пишется, пока не увидел его на письме.   А я в детстве думала, что слово "пьяный" пишется и говорится "пианый".

 Не иначе, как ассоциация с пианино?

----------


## Friendy

[quote=Боб Уайтман] 

> Originally Posted by "Боб Уайтман":1tqhp5nd  В детстве я всегда говорил "с похмели", и был уверен, что это слово так и пишется, пока не увидел его на письме.   А я в детстве думала, что слово "пьяный" пишется и говорится "пианый".

 Не иначе, как ассоциация с пианино?[/quote:1tqhp5nd]Я думаю что вряд ли, потому что не помню чтобы у меня это ассоциировалось с пианино, мне просто казалось, что люди прозносят это слово именно так. Конечно, была ассоциация "пьяный" и "фортепьяно", но это уже позже, когда я уже знала всю правду о написании данного слова  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Конечно, была ассоциация "пьяный" и "фортепьяно"

 Никогда такая ассоциация в голову не приходила, наверно мало фортепьянов видел :)

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Конечно, была ассоциация "пьяный" и "фортепьяно"   Никогда такая ассоциация в голову не приходила, наверно мало фортепьянов видел

   ::  А я почему-то думала, что такая ассоциация должна быть у всех.  ::

----------


## net surfer

Ты наверно в музыкальную школу ходила, а мне медведь на ухо наступил :)

----------


## Friendy

> Ты наверно в музыкальную школу ходила, а мне медведь на ухо наступил

  Да нет, в школу не ходила, просто часто сталкивалась с музыкальной темой наверное.

----------


## Rtyom

"Фортепьяно" - это, наверно, "сильно пьяно". Переведите forte.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Произношение "спросон(ь)я"

 А почему тут мягкий знак в скобках?
Это пишется именно "*спросонья*" и никак по-другому..
А произношу я, лично - "спросоня" =)

----------


## Funtik The pig

В полку безграмотных прибыло, я тоже произношу "спросоня".
Никогда не слышал, чтоб кто-нибудь говорил спросон*Ь*я.
Кстати, уже 80% на 20%.

----------


## Оля

> Никогда не слышал, чтоб кто-нибудь говорил спросон*Ь*я.

 А я никогда не слышала "спросоня"   ::

----------


## Dusik

> это ахтунг!!! 
> при чем тут деревЬЯ
> ну сказали бы полеНЬЯ - еще куда ни шло 
> а вообще все нормальные люди говорят - спросоНЯ =)
> даже не обсуждается 
> а провинциальные акценты рассматривать не будем =)))

 я ненормальный, да

----------


## Dusik

> Да я и спросоня пишу как _спросоня_ без мягкого знака

 xaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
это пять

----------

